# Roboti >  ROV    zemūdens robots

## babuls

Sveiki...
  Šādā līdzīgā aparātā 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Qkl7VYb ... re=related
  fočika vietā ieliku webkameru  logitech c510.   Kameras vads  12 metri...(divi  USB vadi pa 5 metri ar pastiprinājumiem)   Problēma tāda ka,video signāls uz datora kavējās..  ::  
  Kā var uzlabot video signālu ???

                                                                                    paldies.

----------


## JDat

USB bildi nekādīgi neuzlabosi. Ieliec zemūdenē analogo kamero (kaut vai videonovērošanas kamera vai kas cits).
Hermētiski koenktori un attiecīgs (zemūdens darbiem) koaksiālais kabelis.
Sauszemē vai nu pie TV uz skatīšanos, vai pie Rakstošā aparāta (autonomai DVD video raksteklis vai tml). TV capture card pie datora. Tālāk dari ko gribi...

Tev jau tikai 12 metri. Tur jāstrādā arī lētajiem kabeļiem no argus.

Pro variantā (uz vairākiem kilometriem) zemūdens kameras ar optisko SDI pieslēgumu.

----------


## babuls

Ta jāpērk analogā kamera ar TV video vadu...  Lai pagarinātu to vadu līdz 10 metriem ,vai šis   http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=44259    vads man derēs ??

    Tad cerams, video bilde būs laba...   Pats vairāk pa elektrību ņemos,pa šitām lietām neko  nesaprotu .....  ::

----------


## JDat

Gan jau derēs. Didzis zin teikt ka parasts antenas kabelis ir vislabākais. Tikai viena problēma: ciets. Tavā gadījuma antenas kabelis var nederēt.

----------


## Vikings

Bet paga, priekš kam antenas vadu, ja no kameras nāk kompozītvideo?

----------


## JDat

> Bet paga, priekš kam antenas vadu, ja no kameras nāk kompozītvideo?


 Lēts un 75 Omi. Tikai zemūdenei neder, jo ir ciets.

----------


## Isegrim

Ar sīka aksesuāra palīdzību to kompozīto videosignālu var simetrizēt un tālāk izmantot lokanu vīto pāri. Otrā galā pie vajadzības liekam tādu pašu štruntiņu, ko tāpat spraužam uz 75 Ω coax. BNC. Vēl vienu vīto pāri izmantojam kameras barošanai un/vai apgaismojumam. Ielūkojamies zemūdens pasaulē   ::  .

----------


## JDat

Isegrim! Arī labs variants.

----------


## babuls

Ar sīka aksesuāra palīdzību to kompozīto videosignālu var simetrizēt un tālāk izmantot lokanu vīto pāri. Otrā galā pie vajadzības liekam tādu pašu štruntiņu, ko tāpat spraužam uz 75 Ω coax. BNC. Vēl vienu vīto pāri izmantojam kameras barošanai un/vai apgaismojumam.

-------  Varbūt var kādu bildi ,kā to dabūt gatavu...   Dažus vārdus te nesaprotu   ::  

Barošana būs auto akucis 12v...   apgaismojumam būs  2 šādas diodes >>>>  http://www.lemona.lv/index.php?page=item&i_id=86935

Vajadzētu pietikt.....

----------


## marizo

Links uz vītā pāra pārveidotājs(tranceiver)
No 4 pāriem UTP (datortīkla kabelī) viens tiek izmantots video signālam, bet pārējos trīs vari izmantot kameras barošanai vai kādiem citiem mērķiem.
Principā šie darbojas pat samērā lielos attālumos, tā ka padsmit m nebūs problēmu.

Jautājums - vai atradīsies normāls ārdarbu/zemūdens vītais pāris, kurš būs lokans? Tak +/- tādi paši kā melnie koaksiāļi.

----------


## babuls

> Links uz vītā pāra pārveidotājs(tranceiver)
> No 4 pāriem UTP (datortīkla kabelī) viens tiek izmantots video signālam, bet pārējos trīs vari izmantot kameras barošanai vai kādiem citiem mērķiem.
> Principā šie darbojas pat samērā lielos attālumos, tā ka padsmit m nebūs problēmu.
> 
> Jautājums - vai atradīsies normāls ārdarbu/zemūdens vītais pāris, kurš būs lokans? Tak +/- tādi paši kā melnie koaksiāļi.


 Ta vienā galā  fočiks un otrā  televizors  vel jasaslēdz....

----------


## babuls

Ir doma uztaisīt bezvadu zemūdens robotu ... Vai man darbosies  2, 4Ghz raidītājs un uztvērējs ( ko izmanto RC modeļiem)  zem ūdens ?   Un cik dziļi.... ?

----------


## karloslv

Manuprāt slikta ideja. 2.4 GHz traucē gandrīz jebkas, jo tie ir centimetru viļņi. Konkrētu saiti iedot šobrīd nevaru, bet ūdens nopietni absorbē radioviļņus, īpaši jau sālsūdens. Vienkāršoti - jo garāks viļņa garums, jo mazāks vājinājums.

----------


## JDat

Noteikti vajag bezvadu?

Kā paliek ar CVBS vai SDI dignālu? Negribi pa varu, tad ņem SDI un pa optiku... SDI kameras priekš videonovērōsanas nav vairs tik dārgas. Protams arī nemaksā 5 Ls/gab kā "webkameras".

EDIT: Varbūt noder kāda ideja: http://www.homebuiltrovs.com/

----------


## babuls

EDIT: Varbūt noder kāda ideja: http://www.homebuiltrovs.com/       Paldies, šī lapa jau ir izkosta no a-z...  :: ))

Meiģināšu ar gopro kameru štukot....   ar video vadu uz augšu un pie auto TV.

----------

